# Holding back the lightning.



## Ant (Aug 29, 2005)

No, not a weather related photo I'm afraid 

BAC Lighting F6 fighter getting ready for a fast taxi at Bruntingthorpe open day yesterday.


----------



## Ant (Aug 29, 2005)

Bumped cos I know there's got to be a few aircraft fans here somewhere


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 29, 2005)

That's an awsome aircraft!And a great photo too!  Very sharp and clear! It always gets me how thin the tyres were!


----------



## AIRIC (Aug 29, 2005)

One rockin machine! One day I hope to see one fly but they are few and far between these days unless you are in Cape Town. 

Eric


----------

